# Why does my betta blow large bubbles?



## simoned (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello,

I have a gorgeous male crowntail betta named Goblin. He is (seemingly) extremely healthy and loves his 4 gallon setup. We seem to have a great relationship :-D

He does something interesting - he comes up to the surface and blows LARGE bubbles. 

PLEASE NOTE: I am fully aware of bubble nests, and what they look like. From what I have witnessed, this activity does not coincide with Bubble nesting, its different I believe.

Anyway, Goblin definitely exhibits this behavior when he sees me and notices activity outside the tank. I don't know if he's doing it while I'm away, because I only see it when I am watching him. But the way it appears, its like he is doing it when he notices me. I started to wonder if it was his way of trying to attract my attention, in hopes that it would result in him getting fed. Is this even possible for a betta to think this strategically?

Again, the fish seems totally healthy to me. The bubbles he blows are just under 1/4 inch, and they do not stick or stay around very long. Its like he's saying "hey, what's up". Its so curious...

Any ideas??


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a betta that does something very similar...not sure why either but your theory of getting attention for food seems plausible.


----------

